# August Reading Group? Need some feedback.



## Steerpike (Jul 16, 2014)

I've realized that I'm supposed to be picking a book for August.

I've thought about _The Elfin Ship_, by James Blaylock, because I wanted to go with something a little different and a bit humorous (we haven't done humor yet).

Thing is, it's not terribly likely to be in libraries. You can get it in paperback from Amazon for a couple of bucks, but the Kindle version is $9.99.

So I wanted to pose some questions while I mull over a choice:

1. What is your preferred reading "platform?" Physical book, Kindle, or epub (Nook/Kobo)
2. If you have to buy the book, how much are you willing to spend on a book club pick? 

This will help me decide whether The Elfin Ship is a good choice, and if not find a suitable replacement.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm glad you remembered because I keep forgetting to say something. 

I'm willing to spend up to 9.99 for a book. Of course I'd like something to be as cheap as possible, but I think that's an acceptable cost. Any more than that is a bit much. I prefer to read on my Kindle, so whether I participate or not depends a lot on if a book is available on Kindle. I'm up for some humor myself.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 17, 2014)

I have made the decision not to purchase books from traditional publishers anymore, because I don't want to monetarily support them. This particular title looks like it's published through the author's literary agency, a model I also do not support. And even if I did, 9.99 is too high for an ebook. I am willing to buy affordable used editions through Amazon, however. For a used paperback that means it really needs to be below $5.

I am willing to buy a used copy of The Elfin Ship and would love to read the book with the group.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't have much money, but Amazon has some cheap paperbacks available for sub $7 with shipping, so I'll probably take that route over a $10 ebook. 90% of my Kindle is 99 cent short stories and self-published novels. It's also on Audible, if anyone else has a subscription there.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 19, 2014)

I just downloaded the sample. I'll try to read it this weekend or early next week and then chime in on if I'm interested in following along in August. I think this new way of doing the Reading Group will at least allow those of us that are participating to select something every month. I think it's a good idea to give more than one option if possible though, so people can take into consideration price, level of interest, etc.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 21, 2014)

OK, well it looks like those who have responded are willing to go for it. Amazon is definitely selling paperback copies cheap, so that's good. You can always check libraries - I've seen some of Blaylock's titles in them, but not that one to my recollection. In any event, I think this will be a change from anything we've done thus far!


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 21, 2014)

I've ordered my copy. I will participate in next month's reading group! I'm still frustrated that my stupid library still hasn't gotten this month's book in for me. I put it on hold 3 weeks ago.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jul 21, 2014)

Lacking an e-reader, I prefer to read an actual book. I'm limited on funds, so I prefer to get my books from the library (barring that, my cost limits are similar to those mentioned above). However, as this one doesn't seem to be at my library, and the cost of a used paperback doesn't look too costly, I'll try to get ahold of a copy.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll give it a go. I hope it's uproaringly funny!


----------



## Artless (Jul 22, 2014)

Is this a private reading group, or can we all join in?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone can join in, Artless. Feel free to just jump into the discussion in August.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 22, 2014)

Philip Overby said:


> I'll give it a go. I hope it's uproaringly funny!



Blaylock tends to be more quirky humor.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 22, 2014)

As long as it's funny, I'm all for it.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 29, 2014)

My copy of The Elfin Ship came in the mail today. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, I'm glad to have some people aboard on this one.

Phil - do you want me to pose questions for it, since the book was my choice, or would you prefer to handle that?


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry, I missed this earlier. I think it's best for whoever is hosting the month to come up with the initial questions for discussion, although it was always sort of open for anyone to do at any time.


----------

